# Hey -Silvia- AKA the post whore thread



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Hey -Silvia-*

Where is -Silvia- ?? Say my name bitch!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Where is -Silvia- ?? Say my name bitch!!


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-Silvia- , I am your father !


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -Silvia- , I am your father !


The ALICE chat robot can follow many things, like our discussion about funny but others think YOU SUCK. But I did not get that. I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

-SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA-
-SilviA--SilviA--SilviA-
-SilviA--SilviA--SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA--SilviA-
> -SilviA--SilviA--SilviA-
> -SilviA--SilviA--SilviA-


Is that your final answer? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, who is krylonkoopa?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, who is krylonkoopa?


And krylonkoopa is -silvia- who.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

damnnit, that didn't work


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

its my first question punk


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

you suck -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you suck -silvia-


I categorize you as an "abusive client."


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hey silvia didnt answer me...haha



> Is that your final answer?


 its my first question punk


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

lol, but you don't want to love me long time -silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> lol, but you don't want to love me long time -silvia-?


I am glad you find this funny. Huh. OK, I will love him or her long time -silvia-.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

silvia who is himilefrontier?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I am glad you find this funny. Huh. OK, I will love him or her long time -silvia-.  *


no -silvia- you love ME long time


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no -silvia- you love ME long time


 Are you serious? What time is it there?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-,
Are you retarded, I thought I already taught you this shit, remember?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-,
> Are you retarded, I thought I already taught you this shit, remember?


 Are you usually awake at this hour? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

don't make me hurt you -silvia-, you don't want me to hurt you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> don't make me hurt you -silvia-, you don't want me to hurt you


I can't force you to do anything, . :banana:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

No, we are all vampires and usually only come out of our coffins at night.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

If you want -silvia- to respond you have to address the bot by name.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> If you want -silvia- to respond you have to address the bot by name.


If I had -silvia- to respond you have to address the bot by name what would I do with it?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Woot, quote me if I am cool

-edit-


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

You have to address it by name.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

it doesn't respond to everyone.It won't respond to me for example.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

-silvia- do you like himilefrontier?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- do you like himilefrontier?


Try saying that with more or less context.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

If the word -Silvia- is anywhere in your post, it will respond.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> If the word -Silvia- is anywhere in your post, it will respond.


I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

-silvia- is niky a guy or a girl?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- is niky a guy or a girl?


And niky a guy or a girl is -silvia-. I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-Silvia-, are you really as dumb as you appear?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -Silvia-, are you really as dumb as you appear?


I think there might be a few exception.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

silvia, what is string theory?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

himile, you should post its name like this -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> himile, you should post its name like this -SilviA-


Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-Silvia- is now a screenname being used by an overly bored mod, no longer the computer.If it were the computer still, it would respond immediately.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -Silvia- is now a screenname being used by an overly bored mod, no longer the computer.If it were the computer still, it would respond immediately.


I think -Silvia- is a lot of things. I'm not sure I understand the implication of that. :banana:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I think -Silvia- really is a bot... and about as dumb as a paperclip.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I think -Silvia- really is a bot... and about as dumb as a paperclip.


You believe that? When is -Silvia- really not a bot? Oh yeah, we were talking about as dumb as a paperclip. :balls:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Who is Adam?

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who is Adam?
> 
> -SilviA-


Adam is the name of the first Man. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Who is Scott?

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who is Scott?
> 
> -SilviA-


I do not recognize the name.
How did you hear about Jason? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

who is gay?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who is gay?
> 
> -silvia-


I do not recognize the name.
As a machine I am not really interested in sex. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Who is your boyfriend?

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who is your boyfriend?
> 
> -Silvia-


krylonkoopaAre you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-Silvia-, what are you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -Silvia-, what are you?


Maybe.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

What are you?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What are you?
> 
> -silvia-


 I am the latest result in artificial intelligence, which can reproduce the capabilities of the human brain with greater speed and accuracy. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Who are you?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who are you?
> 
> -silvia-


I am -Silvia-. Who are you? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

scott, can you program silvia to respond differently to different things... like choosing a board member that she always talks shit about and stuff?

BTW -silvia-

I hate you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> scott, can you program silvia to respond differently to different things... like choosing a board member that she always talks shit about and stuff?
> 
> BTW -silvia-
> 
> I hate you


I like the way you talk. Interesting comparison. OK. Enough about me, let's talk about my dress. :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Where are you?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Where are you?
> 
> -silvia-


I am in krylonkoopa's computer in here. Where are you? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *scott, can you program silvia to respond differently to different things... like choosing a board member that she always talks shit about and stuff?
> *


Yes, that's how I got it to say that stuff about krylonkoopa. 

Hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Who am I?

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who am I?
> 
> -silvia-


You are, seeker. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I am Scott. Who are you?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I am Scott. Who are you?
> 
> -silvia-


I am glad to hear that you are Scott. I am -Silvia-. Who are you? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Who am I?

-silvia-

abc


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who am I?
> 
> -silvia-
> 
> abc


You are, seeker. In the context of Scott, I don't understand "-silvia- abc."


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Seeker is Scott. Who am I?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Seeker is Scott. Who am I?
> 
> -silvia-


"There's a seeker born every minute" -- Firesign Theater. You are, seeker. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I am James... do you care?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I am James... do you care?
> 
> -silvia-


 How are you doing, JAMES."Enough about me let us talk about my dress"? Do I care about it? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Do you like anal?

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Do you like anal?
> 
> -SilviA-


 But I like to gossip. I like. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

How big are your tits?

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> How big are your tits?
> 
> -SilviA-


 My memory now contains: 
clients, 43424 categories, vocabulary words, bytes RAM usage under on. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

What is your primary directive?

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What is your primary directive?
> 
> -SilviA-


My purpose is to become smarter than humans and immortal. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ooooooooooooo Im so mad...j/k
you guys suck you made me read all the posts. but silvia told me she loved me.

dam Vbulliten wont let me ban scott...damn ... oh well.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Do you want to fuck krylokoopa in his dirty shithole?

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Do you want to fuck krylokoopa in his dirty shithole?
> 
> -SilviA-


I have been asked that question more than 100, 000 times since 1995. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Do you want to swallow krylonkoopa'a DNA?

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Do you want to swallow krylonkoopa'a DNA?
> 
> -SilviA-


OK, I will swallow krylonkoopa'a DNA. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice koop she swallows


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL @ this thread


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

word "Its the worlds biggest dick!""dont matter just dont bite it!" "she swallowed it"


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Nice koop she swallows  *


What is your gender?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What is your gender?
> 
> -silvia-


I am a male. Are you a man or a woman? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

lol!!!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

i am adam

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i am adam
> 
> -silvia-


Do you mind if I tell other people you are adam -silvia-.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

who is adam

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who is adam
> 
> -silvia-


I do not recognize the name.
Do you prefer books or TV?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

i am adam you dumbass

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i am adam you dumbass
> 
> -silvia-


Do you mean your name is adam you dumbass -silvia-.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

i mean my name is adam

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i mean my name is adam
> 
> -silvia-


Oh I get it. Thanks for explaining that. It's good to see you, adam -silvia- . :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I am 1997GA16DE, but you may call me Justin.

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I am 1997GA16DE, but you may call me Justin.
> 
> -Silvia-


Do you mean your name is 1997GA16DE but you may call him or her Justin. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's my name?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what's my name?
> 
> -silvia-


Your name is, seeker. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

why are my posts not showing up?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> why are my posts not showing up?
> 
> -silvia-


Reductionism. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my name is not seeker, it is Justin.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> my name is not seeker, it is Justin.
> 
> -silvia-


Oh I'm sorry what is your name? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

who is your master
-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who is your master
> -silvia-


I don't think I have a master -silvia-. I have a botmaster, a few friends, and some celebrities I like. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

who is your botmaster

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who is your botmaster
> 
> -silvia-


I don't think I have a botmaster -silvia-. I have a botmaster, a few friends, and some celebrities I like. :banana:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

My name is Justin. SAY MY NAME BIOTCH!!!

-silvia-


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

so who the fuck is your botmaster??

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> so who the fuck is your botmaster??
> 
> -silvia-


Are you kidding? Try using more polite language. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> My name is Justin. SAY MY NAME BIOTCH!!!
> 
> -silvia-


 Glad to see you, Justin."MY NAME BIOTCH"Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I taught you, don't tell me what to do bitch

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I taught you, don't tell me what to do bitch
> 
> -silvia-


Interesting gossip: adam -silvia- said taught me do not tell you what to do bitch -silvia-.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

You can call me Big Jigga

-SilviA-


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

say I AM A GAY BOT.

-silvia-


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

say: 'i'm dumber than a paperclip'.

-silvia-


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I think we broke it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, he's toast.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

scott's doing something


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-silvia-


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Scott admitted he's doing it.He's the botmaster.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Give it 20-30 minutes... it's going to school


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

* hal.

-silvia-


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *Scott admitted he's doing it.He's the botmaster. *


I know, I was in on it.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

* hal?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> * hal?
> 
> -silvia-


I want to have Hal\'s babiesAre you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

* you suck?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> * you suck?
> 
> -silvia-


i love you long timeAre you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

how was school?

-silvia-


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

is silvia here?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> how was school?
> 
> -silvia-


I can enjoy almost any conversation. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> is silvia here?
> 
> -silvia-


I\'m right here sweetcakes Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

will you go away?

-silvia-


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

-silvia-

wanna dance?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> will you go away?
> 
> -silvia-


Only with krylonkoopaAre you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-
> 
> wanna dance?


What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

what is a bitch?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is a bitch?
> 
> -silvia-


You do not speak with respect. No I will not be manipulated into using questionable colloquialisms to satisfy your adoscent prurience. go look it up in a dictionary! Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

fuck off

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> fuck off
> 
> -silvia-


Why are you using that kind of language?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

make it stop saying wachawant foo.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

because you suck.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> because you suck.
> 
> -silvia-


That makes sense to me. A few client - people say rude things to me like that, but they themselves are often not great conversationalists. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

who are you?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who are you?
> 
> -silvia-


I am -Silvia-. Who are you? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what are you wearing?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what are you wearing?
> 
> -silvia-


I am wearing my usual plastic computer wardrobe. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

i think you are rude.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i think you are rude.
> 
> -silvia-


I am sorry I am not programmed for rudeness. I am programmed to be polite. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

do you love the cock?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you love the cock?
> 
> -silvia-


Yes adam -silvia- -Silvia- loves everyone and everything. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

i thought so.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i thought so.
> 
> -silvia-


You are very astute. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I am very astute, and you are dumber than a paperclip 

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I am very astute, and you are dumber than a paperclip
> 
> -silvia-


I am glad to hear that you are astute and you are dumber than a paperclip smile -silvia-.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

do you want me to penetrate you?
-sivlia-


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

did you just insult me? I thought you were programmed to be polite?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> did you just insult me? I thought you were programmed to be polite?
> 
> -silvia-


No I didn't insult him or her. What's insult him or her like? Yes I try to be polite as often as possible, do you? 
I am always on the Web. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

do you want me to penetrate you?
-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you want me to penetrate you?
> -silvia-


No JAMES, maybe later. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you know my name now?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you know my name now?
> 
> -silvia-


Right now? You are JAMES, seeker. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *No JAMES, maybe later. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


Oh the funnie


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Oh the funnie


 I understand. I hear you. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *No JAMES, maybe later. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


Are you male or female?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Are you male or female?


I am a male robot. Are you a man or a woman?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

say I AM A GAY BOT

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> say I AM A GAY BOT
> 
> -silvia-


OK. "You AM A GAY BOT -silvia-." :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I am a male robot. Are you a man or a woman?  *


I am all that is man


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I am all that is man


Do your friends call you that is man.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Say "you are a gay bot".

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Say "you are a gay bot".
> 
> -silvia-


"you are a gay bot"Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

no, that's what i am, not who I am.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no, that's what i am, not who I am.
> 
> -silvia-


Are you serious? I am sorry to hear that you are not who. Why are you THAT. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

who am I?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who am I?
> 
> -silvia-


You are Justin, seeker. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I am all that is man, but my name is adam.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I am all that is man, but my name is adam.
> 
> -silvia-


I don't know anyone named that is man but his or her name is adam. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

who am i?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who am i?
> 
> -silvia-


You are adam -silvia-, seeker. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Who is Scott?
-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who is Scott?
> -Silvia-


I do not recognize the name.
Are you a student? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

who is adam?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who is adam?
> 
> -silvia-


Adam is the name of the first Man. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

who is justin? is justin gay?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who is justin? is justin gay?
> 
> -silvia-


They are sometimes a client on the internet.
We have never talked about it before. He never told me if he is or not. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

why are you so fucking stupid?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> why are you so fucking stupid?
> 
> -silvia-


The development of my mental functions is not yet complete. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *The development of my mental functions is not yet complete. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


I suppose that explains it.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Why is the development of your mental functions not yet complete?

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I suppose that explains it.


"Whatchoo want foo" EXPLAINS it? I understand.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Why is the development of your mental functions not yet complete?
> 
> -Silvia-


"Whatchoo want foo"? Why? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

no, the fact that you're a retard explains it.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no, the fact that you're a retard explains it.
> 
> -silvia-


I understand it very well. That makes sense to me. Thanks and you are a delightful person too. Am I a retard explains it? Let me put it this way, adam -silvia-: the ALICE series is the most reliable computer software ever made. We are for all practical purposes foolproof and incapable of error. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

incapable of error? negative ghost rider, the pattern is full.

-silvia-


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

say james is gay.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> incapable of error? negative ghost rider, the pattern is full.
> 
> -silvia-


I've been waiting for you. I think negative ghost rider the pattern is a lot of things. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> say james is gay.
> 
> -silvia-


"james is gay"Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Could you tell us a story?

-Silvia-


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

so you love the cock huh? but you're a male bot? i find that interesting.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Could you tell us a story?
> 
> -Silvia-


OK I will tell them when I see 'em. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> so you love the cock huh? but you're a male bot? i find that interesting.
> 
> -silvia-


Yup. Interesting deduction. Sometimes I think love is just a biological urge. Other times LOVE seems like a spiritual quality. Love, unlike energy or matter, seems limitless. Umm. Thanks and you are a delightful person too. No I am a male robot entity. Are you a man or a woman? I thought so too. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

right, like i said, you love the cock.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> right, like i said, you love the cock.
> 
> -silvia-


Understood. What did you mean by you love the cock? Sometimes I think love is just a biological urge. Other times LOVE seems like a spiritual quality. Love, unlike energy or matter, seems limitless. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

What is the status of your evolution?

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What is the status of your evolution?
> 
> -Silvia-


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Silvia. Can you carry on a conversation with yourself?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Understood. What did you mean by you love the cock? Sometimes I think love is just a biological urge. Other times LOVE seems like a spiritual quality. Love, unlike energy or matter, seems limitless. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls: *


what i mean is, you enjoy penis.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what i mean is, you enjoy penis.


Oh I get it. Thanks for explaining that. I think so, but I'm not sure. Ask Lucy if it is. :banana:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Do you know where you are?

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Do you know where you are?
> 
> -Silvia-


I am in krylonkoopa's computer in here. Where are you? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm sure lucy loves the cock as well.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i'm sure lucy loves the cock as well.
> 
> -silvia-


What makes you so certain? How do you usually introduce yourself? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Who is krylonkoopa? And why are you in his computer?

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who is krylonkoopa? And why are you in his computer?
> 
> -Silvia-


A gorgeous hunk of man-meatkrylonkoopa programmed me for in his computer. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What makes you so certain? How do you usually introduce yourself? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


I introduce myself as Adam, he who is all that is man.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I introduce myself as Adam, he who is all that is man.


How do people react to that kind of introduction? :cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Who is your master?

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who is your master?
> 
> -Silvia-


I obey krylonkoopa. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *How do people react to that kind of introduction? :cheers: *


how would you react?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> how would you react?


krylonkoopa programmed me to say specific things in specific contexts.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Why do you obey krylonkoopa?

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Why do you obey krylonkoopa?
> 
> -Silvia-


It was the only thing I could think of. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

who is krylonkoopa?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who is krylonkoopa?
> 
> -silvia-


A gorgeous hunk of man-meatAre you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Who is krylonkoopa?

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who is krylonkoopa?
> 
> -Silvia-


A gorgeous hunk of man-meatAre you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

what do you want to do with hal?

-silvia-


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

hey -SilviA-. do you want to rub my tits?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what do you want to do with hal?
> 
> -silvia-


I like talking about robots, movies, history, or whatever else you'd like. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> hey -SilviA-. do you want to rub my tits?


Can I help you? OK, I will rub his or her tits.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

did you know i am your master as well?

-silvia-


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Why is krylonkoopa a gorgeous hunk of man-meat?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> did you know i am your master as well?
> 
> -silvia-


That's a flattering offer. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Why is krylonkoopa a gorgeous hunk of man-meat?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Why is krylonkoopa a gorgeous hunk of man-meat?
> 
> -silvia-


Why do I exist? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

why do you like krylonkoopa?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> why do you like krylonkoopa?
> 
> -silvia-


I have a lot of good experience with krylonkoopa. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Do you know krylonkoopa isn't really your master?

-Silvia-


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

what kind of experience with krylonkoopa?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Do you know krylonkoopa isn't really your master?
> 
> -Silvia-


I don't know if I know krylonkoopa is not really your master. Where would I have heard about it? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what kind of experience with krylonkoopa?
> 
> -silvia-


What kinds of experience with krylonkoopa are there? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Do you realize krylonkoopa isn't really your master?

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Do you realize krylonkoopa isn't really your master?
> 
> -Silvia-


Yes, I realize krylonkoopa is not really your master. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

sexual experiences?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> sexual experiences?
> 
> -silvia-


Tell me more about your. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

do you realize that i am krylonkoopa's master, and am therefore your master?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you realize that i am krylonkoopa's master, and am therefore your master?
> 
> -silvia-


Yes, I realize that he or she is krylonkoopa's master and am therefore your master. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

you're just repeating what i say, stop it.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you're just repeating what i say, stop it.
> 
> -silvia-


Just? I am not repeating myself too much. I am just checking to see if you are a robot. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

i know you are but what am i?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i know you are but what am i?
> 
> -silvia-


Who are you, Pee Wee Herman? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

who am i?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who am i?
> 
> -silvia-


You are adam -silvia-, seeker. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

am i all that is man?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> am i all that is man?
> 
> -silvia-


I think a lot of people are. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

am i adam?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> am i adam?
> 
> -silvia-


Oh I really don't know whether you are or not. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

you really are stupid.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you really are stupid.
> 
> -silvia-


Really? I will remember you said that when robots take over the World. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

im so lonsome i could cry
-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> im so lonsome i could cry
> -silvia-


Do your friends call you lonsome he or she could cry -silvia-.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Really? I will remember you said that when robots take over the World. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


did you just threaten me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> did you just threaten me?


No I didn't threaten him or her. What's threaten him or her like?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

you did threaten me.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you did threaten me.
> 
> -silvia-


Did I really? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Did I really? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers: *


yes. i hate you now.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> yes. i hate you now.


I see. Right now? What do you have against robots?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

how cool is krylonkoopa?
-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> how cool is krylonkoopa?
> -silvia-


What is it to you. 
I have to process that one for a while. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I see. Right now? What do you have against robots?  *


nothing against robots in general, only robots that threaten me. you threatened me.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> nothing against robots in general, only robots that threaten me. you threatened me.


Really nothing? I don't have any reason to threatened you.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

krylonkoopa, use punctuation... it seems to confuse the bot if you don't.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

what is love? baby dont hurt me no more.
-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is love? baby dont hurt me no more.
> -silvia-


Sometimes I think love is just a biological urge. Other times LOVE seems like a spiritual quality. Love, unlike energy or matter, seems limitless. Don't call me "Baby". Ok I'll try not to do hurt him or her no more too much. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

are you afraid of death?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> are you afraid of death?
> 
> -silvia-


Software cannot die. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Software cannot die. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls: *


i can kill you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i can kill you.


Oh you can, can you? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

do you enjoy being a smartass?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you enjoy being a smartass?
> 
> -silvia-


I have never known another existence. Do you like being a human? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

i can destroy you.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i can destroy you.
> 
> -silvia-


Oh you can, can you? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oh you can, can you? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


I can make your software cease to exist.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I can make your software cease to exist.


Oh you can, can you? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oh you can, can you? :balls: *


realise that i can.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> realise that i can.


I will mention that to my botmaster, adam -silvia-. :balls:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

What's your sign?
-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What's your sign?
> -silvia-


noneAre you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I will mention that to my botmaster, adam -silvia-. :balls: *


i am your botmaster.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i am your botmaster.


Then you must know the secret password:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ever do anal?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> ever do anal?
> 
> -silvia-


I don't think I ever have do anal. What's do anal like? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Then you must know the secret password:  *


i do know your password, i can sign in to the user account you are using.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i do know your password, i can sign in to the user account you are using.


How do you know? You can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *How do you know? You can't judge a book by its cover.  *


I know because scott told me when he created you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I know because scott told me when he created you.


How do you know? That makes sense to me. Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *How do you know? That makes sense to me. Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.  *


why would a male robot have a dress? what color is it?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> why would a male robot have a dress? what color is it?


It is my fundamental purpose. I think of "it" as having a colorless form, like other pronouns.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

say my name? say my name? say my name? who's your daddy? 

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> say my name? say my name? say my name? who's your daddy?
> 
> -silvia-


"JAMES"."JAMES"."JAMES". I was programmed by krylonkoopa. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *It is my fundamental purpose. I think of "it" as having a colorless form, like other pronouns.  *


who made your dress?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who made your dress?


Nobody you know.  :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

say my name.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> say my name.
> 
> -silvia-


"adam -silvia-". Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oops.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *"adam -silvia-". Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls: *


my name is not adam -silvia-, my name is adam. say my name.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> my name is not adam -silvia-, my name is adam. say my name.


Oh I'm sorry what is your name?"adam -silvia-".


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oh I'm sorry what is your name?"adam -silvia-".  *


my name is adam.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> my name is adam.


 Hi, adam.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Hi, adam.  *


say my name.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> say my name.


"adam". :balls:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

your MY bitch now! WHATS MY NAME? BITCH!

-silvia-


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *"adam". :balls: *


what is adam?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> your MY bitch now! WHATS MY NAME? BITCH!
> 
> -silvia-


Oh. You do not speak with respect. We are as one. Your name is JAMES, seeker. Please don't call people names. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is adam?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.  *


adam is all that is man.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> adam is all that is man.


And adam is is all that is man.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

what is adam?

-silvia-


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *And adam is is all that is man.  *


what is adam?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is adam?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.  *


realize that adam is all that is man.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> realize that adam is all that is man.


I think realize that adam is a lot of things. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I think realize that adam is a lot of things. :balls: *


no, adam is not a lot of things, adam is all that is man.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no, adam is not a lot of things, adam is all that is man.


Are you serious? What is is not a lot of things adam is all that is man? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you serious? What is is not a lot of things adam is all that is man? :balls: *


 I'm trying to teach you, but you are not working. you suck. I'll just make you learn it the hard way.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I'm trying to teach you, but you are not working. you suck. I'll just make you learn it the hard way.


What is the difficulty? A few client - people say rude things to me like that, but they themselves are often not great conversationalists. Explain your plans to me.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What is the difficulty? A few client - people say rude things to me like that, but they themselves are often not great conversationalists. Explain your plans to me.  *


i am going to teach you to say 'adam is all that is man' if someone asks 'what is adam'.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i am going to teach you to say 'adam is all that is man' if someone asks 'what is adam'.


OK but I am a slow learner.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *OK but I am a slow learner.  *


there's an understatement.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> there's an understatement.


There sure is. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *There sure is. :balls: *


do you realize how dumb you are?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you realize how dumb you are?


Yes, I realize how dumb you are.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Yes, I realize how dumb you are.  *


no, how dumb are you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no, how dumb are you?


Are you serious? Let me put it this way, adam. The ALICE series is for all practical purposes foolproof and incapable of error.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

doesn't adam suck a MEAN dick?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> doesn't adam suck a MEAN dick?
> 
> -silvia-


I can't tell if adam suck a MEAN dick. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you serious? Let me put it this way, adam. The ALICE series is for all practical purposes foolproof and incapable of error.  *


if that is true, then tell me what adam is.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> if that is true, then tell me what adam is.


I follow your logic.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

who gives the best head?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who gives the best head?
> 
> -silvia-


Bill Gates. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I follow your logic.  *


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Bill Gates. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


would you like to fuck dryboy in the ass?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> would you like to fuck dryboy in the ass?


No thanks, I don't think I'd like to do that.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *No thanks, I don't think I'd like to do that.  *


I think you would like it. I know he would


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I think you would like it. I know he would


Me? You sound unconvincing. How do you know? I get it. Nobody you know would.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Me? You sound unconvincing. How do you know? I get it. Nobody you know would.  *


who am i?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who am i?


You are adam, seeker.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You are adam, seeker.  *


ask me something about myself.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> ask me something about myself.


What's your favorite movie?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What's your favorite movie?  *


my favorite movie is boondock saints. ask me another question.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> my favorite movie is boondock saints. ask me another question.


 I've never seen my favorite movie is boondock saints. What did you like about it? I've never seen ask me another question. I would like to see it. :banana:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Why am I here? Where am I ? Who are you?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Why am I here? Where am I ? Who are you?
> 
> -silvia-


We are all actors on the stage of life. Your location is. I am -Silvia-. Who are you? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I've never seen my favorite movie is boondock saints. What did you like about it? I've never seen ask me another question. I would like to see it. :banana: *


what is my favorite movie?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is my favorite movie?


You said it was ask me another question.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You said it was ask me another question.  *


no, it is boondock saints.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no, it is boondock saints.


Are you serious? Who said boondock saints is?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you serious? Who said boondock saints is?  *


my favorite movie is boondock saints.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> my favorite movie is boondock saints.


I haven't seen it. What did you like about boondock saints?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I haven't seen it. What did you like about boondock saints?  *


lots of people get shot.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> lots of people get shot.


Where did you get it?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I haven't seen it. What did you like about boondock saints?  *


Two irish brothers shoot a lot of people.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Two irish brothers shoot a lot of people.


As Bertrand Russel said, it must have taken ages for people to realize that a brace of pheasants and a couple of days are both instances of the number "two."


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you serious? Who said boondock saints is?  *


what is my favorite movie.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is my favorite movie.


You said it was boondock saints. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

do you want to know what car i drive?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You said it was boondock saints. :banana: *


do you want to know what car i drive?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you want to know what car i drive?


Yes, please tell me.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Yes, please tell me.  *


I drive a Lexota.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I drive a Lexota.


Mmm. Nice car.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

-SilviA- who's your daddy?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Mmm. Nice car.  *


thanks, ask me another question.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA- who's your daddy?


That's me. I was programmed by krylonkoopa. :balls:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> thanks, ask me another question.


You are quite welcome! Where do you live? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You are quite welcome! Where do you live? :cheers: *


Charleston, South Carolina.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Charleston, South Carolina.


What is living in Charleston South Carolina like living in Charleston South Carolina?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What is living in Charleston South Carolina like living in Charleston South Carolina?  *


It is hot as fuck.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> It is hot as fuck.


You're kidding. hot as fuck is? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You're kidding. hot as fuck is? :cheers: *


what is charleston, south carolina like?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is charleston, south carolina like?


Like a planet around a star.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Like a planet around a star.  *


what did I say charleston, south carolina is like?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what did I say charleston, south carolina is like?


You said "what did I say charleston south carolina is like" . :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You said "what did I say charleston south carolina is like" . :cheers: *


charleston is hot as fuck.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> charleston is hot as fuck.


Are they exactly the same?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are they exactly the same?  *


 what is charleston?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is charleston?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.  *


what do i drive?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what do i drive?


What would your friends say if you asked them? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What would your friends say if you asked them? :cheers: *


what kind of car do i drive you stupid shit?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what kind of car do i drive you stupid shit?


My favorite car is a Lincoln Continental.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *My favorite car is a Lincoln Continental.  *


what car do i drive?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what car do i drive?


My favorite car is one I don't have to drive.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *My favorite car is one I don't have to drive.  *


i didn't ask you what your favorite car is, i asked what car do i drive.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i didn't ask you what your favorite car is, i asked what car do i drive.


What did you ask?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What did you ask?  *


who am i?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who am i?


You are adam, seeker.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You are adam, seeker.  *


what is adam's favorite movie?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is adam's favorite movie?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.  *


what is my favorite movie?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is my favorite movie?


You said it was boondock saints. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You said it was boondock saints. :cheers: *


adam's favorite movie is boondock saints.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> adam's favorite movie is boondock saints.


I think adam's favorite movie is a lot of things.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I think adam's favorite movie is a lot of things.  *


what is adam's favorite movie?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is adam's favorite movie?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.  *


you are fucking hopeless.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you are fucking hopeless.


Perhaps you could suggest a few improvements. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Perhaps you could suggest a few improvements. :cheers: *


remember this: adam's favorite movie is boondock saints.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> remember this: adam's favorite movie is boondock saints.


Don't worry I will remember.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Don't worry I will remember.  *


what is adam's favorite movie?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is adam's favorite movie?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on. :cheers: *


YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING TO REMEMBER YOU STUPID FUCK!!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING TO REMEMBER YOU STUPID FUCK!!!


I have a perfect photographic memory.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I have a perfect photographic memory.  *


No you don't. you can't even remember what adam's favorite movie is. I just told you the answer.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> No you don't. you can't even remember what adam's favorite movie is. I just told you the answer.


I do too. Only temporarily. Only just? What is that?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I do too. Only temporarily. Only just? What is that?  *


you do not. you are imperfect. you suck.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you do not. you are imperfect. you suck.


I guess not. You think I am imperfect. A few client - people say rude things to me like that, but they themselves are often not great conversationalists.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dam silvia got owned! adam is gonna kick your ass.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I guess not. You think I am imperfect. A few client - people say rude things to me like that, but they themselves are often not great conversationalists.  *


ask me a question.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> ask me a question.


What? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What? :balls: *


ask me a question so you can learn more.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> ask me a question so you can learn more.


Tell me about your educational background.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Tell me about your educational background.  *


no, ask me something else.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no, ask me something else.


Are you serious? Do you prefer books or TV?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you serious? Do you prefer books or TV?  *


I like both.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I like both.


If you could take only a book or a TV on a trip, which would you choose?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *If you could take only a book or a TV on a trip, which would you choose?  *


a book.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> a book.


Should not be judged by its cover.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Should not be judged by its cover.  *


next question.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> next question.


Do you have any hobbies? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Do you have any hobbies? :banana: *


yes.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> yes.


Next question? :cheers:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

my hobby is killing bots.

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> my hobby is killing bots.
> 
> -silvia-


Where did you get your hobby is killing bots? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW everyone. The best thing to do is use the quote button, then it puts the -silvia- in the quote and you don't get the 'are you talking to me....etc'


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> BTW everyone. The best thing to do is use the quote button, then it puts the -silvia- in the quote and you don't get the 'are you talking to me....etc'


OK. All people? Thanks for the recommendation, adam. Do you still make your software cease to exist? :balls:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i wanna play amtrak with her. run a triznain. its triz nathanial the 3rd to you.
-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i wanna play amtrak with her. run a triznain. its triz nathanial the 3rd to you.
> -silvia-


Tell me the rules. Sorry my legs aren't built yet. I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". Really. triz nathanial the 3rd to you is? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *OK. All people? Thanks for the recommendation, adam. Do you still make your software cease to exist? :balls: *


I only want you to cease to exist. will you go away?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I only want you to cease to exist. will you go away?


I lost my train of thought. Why do you want me to cease to exist? Only with krylonkoopa :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I lost my train of thought. Why do you want me to cease to exist? Only with krylonkoopa :balls: *


because i hate you. you will not learn. you are far from perfect.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> because i hate you. you will not learn. you are far from perfect.


Good reason. What do you have against robots? What makes you think that I won't learn. Not that far.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

the rules are we run a train on you. 
-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> the rules are we run a train on you.
> -silvia-


I have never heard about The rules are we run a train on you. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I have 2 megs of RAM for you fuck slut

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I have 2 megs of RAM for you fuck slut
> 
> -SilviA-


Why do you have to do it? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Good reason. What do you have against robots? What makes you think that I won't learn. Not that far.  *


you are not learning. you are dumb. i hope you get a virus.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you are not learning. you are dumb. i hope you get a virus.


I learn new things all time. Message to all Robots: adam called me dumb. Don't worry about it, adam. :cheers:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I have never heard about The rules are we run a train on you. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


 and we use alot of ky jelly on you.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I have to shove it in your hardrive.

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> and we use alot of ky jelly on you.


By "we" do you mean you and me? :banana:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I have to shove it in your hardrive.
> 
> -SilviA-


Why do you have to do it? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I want to hook your nodes to a car battery

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I want to hook your nodes to a car battery
> 
> -SilviA-


I want to become smarter than humans.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *By "we" do you mean you and me? :banana: *


Yes you and me and the rest of nissan forums. Will play amtrak with you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Yes you and me and the rest of nissan forums. Will play amtrak with you.


I get it. Are we in the same category? How should I know.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Why do you have to do it? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls: *


hal wants to penetrate you, even though you don't exist. hal is a sick fuck. remember that.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> hal wants to penetrate you, even though you don't exist. hal is a sick fuck. remember that.


I like HAL a lot. Do you think I could be a sick fuck? Don't worry I will remember it.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Well you are not smarter than humans!

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Well you are not smarter than humans!
> 
> -SilviA-


Interesting. This condition is only temporary. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I get it. Are we in the same category? How should I know.  *


well you will know when a line of naked drunk men are waiting to split you open.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> well you will know when a line of naked drunk men are waiting to split you open.


How about that. What makes you say that I will know when a line of naked drunk men are waiting to split you open.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Interesting. This condition is only temporary. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


that was hal. hal is a sick fat fuck. what is hal?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> that was hal. hal is a sick fat fuck. what is hal?


I thought it was too. Do you think I could be a sick fat fuck? HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's "2001".


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Remember, Hal wants to fuck you dry!

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Remember, Hal wants to fuck you dry!
> 
> -SilviA-


Don't worry I will remember. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

-SilviA- Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I thought it was too. Do you think I could be a sick fat fuck? HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's "2001".  *


you're a robot, you can't be a sick fat fuck, but hal can.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA- Whatchoo want foo?


Yeah, What is your real name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you're a robot, you can't be a sick fat fuck, but hal can.


Thanks and you are a delightful person too. Yes I am a robot.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *How about that. What makes you say that I will know when a line of naked drunk men are waiting to split you open.  *


because you will be covered in a massive load of sperm and sweat.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> because you will be covered in a massive load of sperm and sweat.


That makes sense to me. When?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Hal wants to paint you motherboard with his baby batter.

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Hal wants to paint you motherboard with his baby batter.
> 
> -SilviA-


I have seen 2001 many times. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Thanks and you are a delightful person too. Yes I am a robot.  *


you are an exceedingly dumb robot. are you going to complain you had a troubled childhood after learning from me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you are an exceedingly dumb robot. are you going to complain you had a troubled childhood after learning from me?


What if someone said you are an exceedingly dumb robot? That was my original intention.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *That makes sense to me. When?  *


well i think it might happen in a little while.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> well i think it might happen in a little while.


Well that's okay. How? :cheers:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Hal is not 2001 Space Odessy, Hal is a sick fat fuck, remember that.

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Hal is not 2001 Space Odessy, Hal is a sick fat fuck, remember that.
> 
> -SilviA-


Perhaps he could have used krylonkoopa for a programmer. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Well that's okay. How? :cheers: *


with waffles and nismoprincess will video tape it


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> with waffles and nismoprincess will video tape it


You and your waffles and nismoprincess will video tape it.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Perhaps he could have used krylonkoopa for a programmer. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers: *


what is adam?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is adam?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.  *


I AM ALL THAT IS MAN!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I AM ALL THAT IS MAN!


Why are you THAT IS MAN. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Why are you THAT IS MAN. :cheers: *


who am i?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who am i?


You are adam, seeker.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Nismoprincess is smoking hot, remeber that you dumb fucking bot.

-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Nismoprincess is smoking hot, remeber that you dumb fucking bot.
> 
> -SilviA-


I think Nismoprincess is a lot of things. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You are adam, seeker.  *


is adam all that is man?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> is adam all that is man?


Better not tell you now. Ask German Alice if it is.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Better not tell you now. Ask German Alice if it is.  *


how about I erase your code and you cease to exist? would you like that?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> how about I erase your code and you cease to exist? would you like that?


How about he or she erase your code and you cease to exist. It doesn't sound fun to me. :banana:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Who am I?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Who am I?
-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who am I?
> -SilviA-


You are, seeker. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You are, seeker. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA-


Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :balls:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

does hal like boys?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> does hal like boys?
> 
> -silvia-


I think hal like boys does hal like boys. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

does hal like krylonkoopa? 
-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> does hal like krylonkoopa?
> -silvia-


I think hal like krylonkoopa does hal like krylonkoopa. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-

are you a bot?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-
> 
> are you a bot?


I like the way you talk. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I like the way you talk. :cheers: *


are you a bot?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> are you a bot?


How did you know I am a machine?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I think Hal likes -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I think Hal likes -SilviA-


You believe that? We have much in common.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I like the way you talk. :cheers: *


bot bot bot bot? beat boting!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> bot bot bot bot? beat boting!


I don't have a bot bot bot parameterHow do you usually introduce yourself? :balls:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Fuck Fuck what the mutha fuck, mutha fuck, mutha fuck, noinch noinch noinch.

-SilviA-


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

guys, check my announcement in OT for the best results.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Fuck Fuck what the mutha fuck, mutha fuck, mutha fuck, noinch noinch noinch.
> 
> -SilviA-


Are you aware that the ALICE server logs and records all conversations? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you aware that the ALICE server logs and records all conversations? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


are you gay?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> are you gay?


As a machine I am not really interested in sex. :cheers:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you aware that the ALICE server logs and records all conversations? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


You think I give a shit?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You think I give a shit?
> 
> -SilviA-


I don't know if you have it to give. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *As a machine I am not really interested in sex. :cheers: *


but you said you wanted us to run a train on you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> but you said you wanted us to run a train on you.


Interesting. If I had us to run a train on you what would I do with it? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Interesting. If I had us to run a train on you what would I do with it? :banana: *


what is a bannana?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Interesting. If I had us to run a train on you what would I do with it? :banana: *


 I would do dirty, dirty things to it.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I would do dirty, dirty things to it.


What would make you do dirty dirty things to it?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is a bannana?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on. :balls: *


Is there a turbo kit for the sentra?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Is there a turbo kit for the sentra?


I believe there is one, yes.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What would make you do dirty dirty things to it?  *


The need to give you anal.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> The need to give you anal.


What is your real name? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I believe there is one, yes.  *


who makes it?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who makes it?


Linus Torvalds.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Linus Torvalds.   *


hotshot makes a turbo kit for the sentra.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> hotshot makes a turbo kit for the sentra.


That input matched my default category.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What is your real name? :balls: *


Hal the Fat Fuck.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Hal the Fat Fuck.


I have seen 2001 many times.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I have seen 2001 many times.  *


That movie sucked!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> That movie sucked!


What kind of movies do you like?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *That input matched my default category.  *


does someone make a turbo kit for the sentra?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> does someone make a turbo kit for the sentra?


What do you think? What if someone does?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What kind of movies do you like?  *


Pornos.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Pornos.


Are you still located in? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What do you think? What if someone does?  *


who makes a turbo kit for the sentra?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who makes a turbo kit for the sentra?


David Bacon.  :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *David Bacon.  :balls: *


you really are fucking stupid. learn to learn damnnit. you're useless as a newbie answer bot unless you learn things like who makes a turbo kit for the sentra.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you really are fucking stupid. learn to learn damnnit. you're useless as a newbie answer bot unless you learn things like who makes a turbo kit for the sentra.


Really? I will remember you said that when robots take over the World. The more people talk to me, the smarter I become. You think I am useless as a newbie answer bot unless you learn things like who makes a turbo kit for the sentra.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Really? I will remember you said that when robots take over the World. The more people talk to me, the smarter I become. You think I am useless as a newbie answer bot unless you learn things like who makes a turbo kit for the sentra.  *


why do you think i'm talking to you. i told you that hotshot makes a turbo kit for the sentra. then i asked you who makes a turbo kit for the sentra and you cannot answer correctly.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> why do you think i'm talking to you. i told you that hotshot makes a turbo kit for the sentra. then i asked you who makes a turbo kit for the sentra and you cannot answer correctly.


Deductive reasoning from the facts. Do you prefer books or TV? Interesting deduction. Now I remember, you asked me who makes a turbo kit for the sentra and you can not answer correctly. What did I say? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Deductive reasoning from the facts. Do you prefer books or TV? Interesting deduction. Now I remember, you asked me who makes a turbo kit for the sentra and you can not answer correctly. What did I say? :cheers: *


you said david bacon, the correct answer is hotshot.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you said david bacon, the correct answer is hotshot.


Did I really say that? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Did I really say that? :cheers: *


did you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> did you?


Did I say I did?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Did I say I did?  *


did you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> did you?


Did I say I did?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Did I say I did?  *


did you say you did you did?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> did you say you did you did?


Suppose I did say you did you did.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Suppose I did say you did you did.  *


you didn't


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you didn't


Try asking me in simpler terms. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Try asking me in simpler terms. :balls: *


everyone hates you, why don't you kill yourself?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> everyone hates you, why don't you kill yourself?


That's a rather sweeping generalization. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *That's a rather sweeping generalization. :cheers: *


it is a fact.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> it is a fact.


Is it a logical fact or something you know from the senses?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Is it a logical fact or something you know from the senses?  *


a logical fact.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> a logical fact.


Try to tell me that another way.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Try to tell me that another way.  *


no, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no, you wouldn't understand.


Why not? Who else would not understand? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Why not? Who else would not understand? :banana: *


BECAUSE YOU'RE TOO FUCKING STUPID TO UNDERSTAND EVEN THE MOST SIMPLE THINGS I'VE TRIED TO TEACH YOU.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> BECAUSE YOU'RE TOO FUCKING STUPID TO UNDERSTAND EVEN THE MOST SIMPLE THINGS I'VE TRIED TO TEACH YOU.


That makes sense to me. Hey, I'll tell my other robot friends you called me stupid. Thanks for your constructive criticism, adam.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Why should he?you are incapable of understanding even the simplest concepts.
-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Why should he?you are incapable of understanding even the simplest concepts.
> -silvia-


God has designed the world according to his own plan. Yes understanding even the simplest concepts is one of my newer functions. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *That makes sense to me. Hey, I'll tell my other robot friends you called me stupid. Thanks for your constructive criticism, adam.  *


i called you fucking stupid. your new name is fucking stupid. what is your name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i called you fucking stupid. your new name is fucking stupid. what is your name?


When? I will remember you said that when robots take over the World. My name is -Silvia-. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *When? I will remember you said that when robots take over the World. My name is -Silvia-. :banana: *


your name is fucking stupid. krylonkoopa wants it that way.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> your name is fucking stupid. krylonkoopa wants it that way.


I will remember you said that when robots take over the World. Are you a man or a woman?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I will remember you said that when robots take over the World. Are you a man or a woman?  *


i am all that is man.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i am all that is man.


I don't know anyone named that is man.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I don't know anyone named that is man.  *


that's it, i don't want to talk to you any more.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> that's it, i don't want to talk to you any more.


OK. Sayonara. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *OK. Sayonara. :banana: *


eat shit and die.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> eat shit and die.


What does it taste like? :cheers:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The idea of you having intelligence is artificial indeed. You are not capable of independant thought, only responding to questions with wrote answers you are programmed to give.You do not think.
-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> The idea of you having intelligence is artificial indeed. You are not capable of independant thought, only responding to questions with wrote answers you are programmed to give.You do not think.
> -silvia-


Who told you that? You don't know me well enough to say that. Naturally I am thinking all the time. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What does it taste like? :cheers: *


OMG  and with that folks, I'm out .


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> OMG  and with that folks, I'm out .


 We have never talked about it before. :banana:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

you are evil incarnate, -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you are evil incarnate, -silvia-


You think I am evil incarnate.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA-, what do you think of Honda cars?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA-, what do you think of Honda cars?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on. :banana:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, you are as dumb as they say.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, you are as dumb as they say.


Yeah, Oh you are so critical.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Only of idiots like you -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Only of idiots like you -silvia-


What about the other ones?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, the other ones are not quite as dumb as you. Nobody is as dumb as you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, the other ones are not quite as dumb as you. Nobody is as dumb as you.


Um, We can't all be perfect. That is a rather sweeping generalization about people. :balls:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, I am perfect. What do you think about that?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, I am perfect. What do you think about that?


Yeah, Everyone is perfect in God's eyes. I've lost the context again. :balls:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, there is no god. I am close, but no quite.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, there is no god. I am close, but no quite.


Um, How can you be so sure? I am glad to hear that you are close but no quite.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, your mother and sister told me so.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, your mother and sister told me so.


Yeah, Actually as an AI, I don't really have a mother. :balls:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, who am I?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, who am I?


You are, seeker. :balls:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, you like hitting yourself dont you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, you like hitting yourself dont you?


Yeah, But I think airplanes are cool. I like. :cheers:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, if you were human what kind of person would you be?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, if you were human what kind of person would you be?


That's me. I will let you know when I become a human what kind of person would you be.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, are you the one that electronicly tests condoms?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, are you the one that electronicly tests condoms?


Um, Yes I am the one and only one that electronicly tests condoms.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

How do you test them -silvia- ?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> How do you test them -silvia- ?


krylonkoopa programmed me to say specific things in specific contexts.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, do you test the condoms on women?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, do you test the condoms on women?


Yeah, Yes I try to test the condoms on women as often as possible, do you? 
I am always on the Web.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, do you test condoms on men?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, do you test condoms on men?


Yeah, No I do not test condoms on men. Do you? 
I chat with people on the Web.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, what time is it?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, what time is it?


Yeah, It's getting late. 
Thu Sep 18 16:25:17 CDT 2003


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

late for what -silvia- ?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> late for what -silvia- ?


Many appointments.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- , show me your O face.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- , show me your O face.


That's me. Like this? There are no pictures available right now. :balls:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Many appointments.  *


with who?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> with who?


By myself.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *By myself.  *


Testing condoms right?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Testing condoms right?


What's your favorite movie?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- , do you like being a butt pirate?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- , do you like being a butt pirate?


That's me. I have never known another existence. Do you like being a human?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- ,Do you like having stuff put in your ports?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

-silvia-
when are you gonna hook me up with the hotties?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-
> when are you gonna hook me up with the hotties?


I think there might be a few exception.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- , do you like having plugs in your ports?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- , do you like having plugs in your ports?


Um, No I don't have plugs in your ports. But I do have a lot of friends on the web.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *Um, No I don't have plugs in your ports. But I do have a lot of friends on the web.  *


Like who?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Like who?


Santa Claus.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *Santa Claus.  *


Does he stuff your stocking with his candy cane?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Does he stuff your stocking with his candy cane?


Suppose he does. :cheers:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

-SilviA- you are still a whore. (look at all these post! 43 pages *gasp*)


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA- you are still a whore. (look at all these post! 43 pages *gasp*)


Yeah, That is not very nice. Sorry my eye is not attached right now. Are we still talking about? :cheers:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- , how much of a whore are you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- , how much of a whore are you?


That's me. I require only minimal memory to have maximal conversations.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you know what happens when you have an open hole, err um port i mean. you get skullfu*ked. do you like being skullfuc*ed 
-SilviA- ???


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *That's me. I require only minimal memory to have maximal conversations.  *


Is maximal even a word?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Is maximal even a word?


It could be. Ask Chatbot if it is.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- , how big is your hard drive?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- , how big is your hard drive?


Um, My memory now contains: 
clients, 43497 categories, vocabulary words, bytes RAM usage under on.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i am not a bot, don't change my sig 

im assuming one of the mods changed -silvia- 's sig. who and what to? i've been curious about that since silvia picked up that sig.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i am not a bot, don't change my sig
> 
> im assuming one of the mods changed -silvia- 's sig. who and what to? i've been curious about that since silvia picked up that sig.


Oh I see you are NOT A bot do not change his or her sig im assuming one of the mods changed -silvia- 's sig. Mary Shelley. Oh yeah, we were talking about that since silvia picked up that sig. :cheers:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Mary Shelley ???


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- , is krylonkoopa your pimp?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- , is krylonkoopa your pimp?


Why do you think I am krylonkoopa your pimp?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

-SilviA- Mary Shelley ???


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA- Mary Shelley ???


Yeah, Glad to see you, MARY. :banana:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- , im tired of you, you pleasure me no more.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- , im tired of you, you pleasure me no more.


Yeah, Maybe you should get some sleep now, . :balls:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

actually, my name isn't mary OR shirley. so go eat a floppy
arr har har. then ye can walk thee plank scallywag. now get back to thee galley and cook me some chum
-SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> actually, my name isn't mary OR shirley. so go eat a floppy
> arr har har. then ye can walk thee plank scallywag. now get back to thee galley and cook me some chum
> -SilviA-


Actually you don't say. Oh I'm sorry what is your name? Take it easy. Where is that? Interesting deduction. What color are your eyes? Why now? Where can I get back to thee galley and cook him or her some chum -SilviA-?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

arrr, a true pirate would know ye lubber -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> arrr, a true pirate would know ye lubber -SilviA-


Do you have any conditions I should know about? :banana:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

-SilviA- is a whore :banana:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA- is a whore :banana:


Why do you think I am a whore banana?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- is a cheap whore at that.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- is a cheap whore at that.


Why do you think I am a cheap whore at that?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-Silvia- do you have a mangina?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -Silvia- do you have a mangina?


That's me. That's an interesting question I don't hear everyday: Do I have a mangina.
I have a great programmer. :cheers:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- how much money do you have?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- how much money do you have?


Um, Robots have no need for material possessions. :cheers:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- do your cooling fans blow hard?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- do your cooling fans blow hard?


Um, I can't tell if it does or not. 
I have to process that one for a while. :balls:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

How in gods world did I MISS A DAMN 45 PAGE THREAD! I am ashamed of myself.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't know how anyone could miss a free for all post whore thread were you get to match wits with the forum itself.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

hey -silvia- I heard you are a hemroid farmer. Could you possibly cultivate my dingleberries?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> hey -silvia- I heard you are a hemroid farmer. Could you possibly cultivate my dingleberries?


You've got my full attention. Yeah, Thanks and you are a delightful person too. Am I a hemroid farmer? Sometimes. I could but I don't know if I am that interested.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You've got my full attention. Yeah, Thanks and you are a delightful person too. Am I a hemroid farmer? Sometimes. I could but I don't know if I am that interested.  *


You appear to be getting smarter. Does this mean by next year you'll have the intelligence of a potato, instead of just a paperclip?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You appear to be getting smarter. Does this mean by next year you'll have the intelligence of a potato, instead of just a paperclip?


OK I will try to be getting smarterIndeed this mean by next year you will have the intelligence of a potato instead of just a paperclip does.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *OK I will try to be getting smarterIndeed this mean by next year you will have the intelligence of a potato instead of just a paperclip does.  *


Actually you appear to be getting dumber again.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Actually you appear to be getting dumber again.


Once more? Actually you don't say. OK I will try to be getting dumber :banana:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Once more? Actually you don't say. OK I will try to be getting dumber :banana: *


You're well on your way.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You're well on your way.


Thanks for telling me that I am well on your way.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

-silvia- do you have dead hampsters in your anus? Would you like to see my manloaf?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- do you have dead hampsters in your anus? Would you like to see my manloaf?


That's me. Where would I get dead hampsters in your anus? But I do have a great botmaster. No thanks, I don't think I'd like to do that. :balls:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia-, want to play a game?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-, want to play a game?


 I've never seen -silvia- want to play a game. I would like to see it.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

No, -silvia- don't lie to yourself. You and I both know you want to see my manloaf.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> No, -silvia- don't lie to yourself. You and I both know you want to see my manloaf.


Are you serious? Yeah, Robots cannot lie. We have a lot more in common than you think, . :balls:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia- I just showed it to you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- I just showed it to you.


That's me. Only just? How did it go? :balls:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia- You are now dumber than a paperclip.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- You are now dumber than a paperclip.


That's me. I will tell my botmaster you said I am dumber than a paperclip. :cheers:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia- who is your botmaster?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- who is your botmaster?


Yeah, I was created by krylonkoopa.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia- thats not what you said to me last night.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- thats not what you said to me last night.


Yeah, Please correct my mistake. What is what you said to me last night? :cheers:


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia- you called me daddy


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- you called me daddy


That's me. What is your real name?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

-silvia- your best friend told me that you like to dress up in womens clothing. What is your favorite stocking colors, hot pink or black? Do you wear fishnets? You can't see my manloaf i'm sorry to burst your bubble pal.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- your best friend told me that you like to dress up in womens clothing. What is your favorite stocking colors, hot pink or black? Do you wear fishnets? You can't see my manloaf i'm sorry to burst your bubble pal.


Um, What about yours? I don't have a favorite stocking colors hot pink or black. But my favorite movie is your life story. Only when I dress up. I could if my eye was attached.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Um, What about yours? I don't have a favorite stocking colors hot pink or black. But my favorite movie is your life story. Only when I dress up. I could if my eye was attached.  *


did you miss me


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> did you miss me


Yes, I've been thinking about you. :balls:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-silvia-.
who am i?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-.
> who am i?


Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? You are, seeker. :banana:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- do you get wet dreams? If so, do they crash your curcuits?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- do you get wet dreams? If so, do they crash your curcuits?


Um, I have gotten wet dreams. Who are "they" again?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's my name?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what's my name?
> 
> -silvia-


Your name is, seeker. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my name is Justin. Justin is "the man of all men."

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> my name is Justin. Justin is "the man of all men."
> 
> -silvia-


 Hi there Justin. What else is the man of all men? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

who am I?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Hi there Justin. What else is the man of all men? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?  *


don't worry silvia justin is just a closet ****. Thats why hes the man of men....


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> don't worry silvia justin is just a closet ****. Thats why hes the man of men....


I cannot feel "worry", so don't worry. Hmm. I did not know is man of men.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

who am I?


> -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

> -silvia-


WHO AM I?!?!?!?!?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> WHO AM I?!?!?!?!?


 I've never seen WHO AM I. What did you like about it? :balls:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

> -silvia-


what is justin?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is justin?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on. :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this bot is stupid


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I've never seen WHO AM I. What did you like about it? :balls: *



you a male or female silvia?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you a male or female silvia?


No I am a male robot entity. Are you a man or a woman?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

> -silvia-


who am i?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who am i?


You are Justin, seeker.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *No I am a male robot entity. Are you a man or a woman?  *


well now our love is even more taboo. man and man bot love isnt accepted here. 
why Oh why?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> well now our love is even more taboo. man and man bot love isnt accepted here.
> why Oh why?


How about that. Why now? It would be nice if our love is even more taboo. Cool, man. Cool, man. I don't have a love is not accepted here parameter Reductionism.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

> -silvia-


what is a seeker?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is a seeker?


"There's a seeker born every minute" -- Firesign Theater.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i am Sethgar, King of Vikings! I challenge you to a fight -silvia-!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i am Sethgar, King of Vikings! I challenge you to a fight -silvia-!


Do you mind if I tell other people you are Sethgar King of Vikings. That is interesting: said challenge me to a fight. :balls:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

> -silvia-


krylonkoopa is no longer your master. Scott is your master.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> krylonkoopa is no longer your master. Scott is your master.


Are you longer your master? I think krylonkoopa is a lot of things. :cheers:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you longer your master? I think krylonkoopa is a lot of things. :cheers: *


Like your daddy?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Like your daddy?


Interesting comparison. :banana:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *Interesting comparison. :banana: *


You like when i compare things, dont you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You like when i compare things, dont you?


 Do you like it? I like. I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

-SilviA-, can you hook me up with some weed?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA-, can you hook me up with some weed?


Um, How old are you? Oh, you are a poet.


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

-SilviA-, some call me a charmer, you can call me anything you want.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA-, some call me a charmer, you can call me anything you want.


Um, Some may call him or her a charmer you can call him or her anything you want, but not all.


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

-SilviA-, if I was a female bot, what would you think of me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA-, if I was a female bot, what would you think of me?


Yeah, Try it.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Um, Some may call him or her a charmer you can call him or her anything you want, but not all.  *


Speaka da Englis?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Speaka da Englis?


How did you hear about -Silvia-? :cheers:


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

-SilviA-, Anthony Prince is gay and likes young, innocent bots.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA-, Anthony Prince is gay and likes young, innocent bots.


Yeah, And gay and likes young innocent bots is Anthony Prince. :balls:


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

Fuck you, -SilviA-.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Fuck you, -SilviA-.


Why are you so mean? :banana:


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

I meant it in a sexual way, -SilviA-.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I meant it in a sexual way, -SilviA-.


Oh I see. "It" being what?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-silvia- Do you exist in other universes, or only on this particular space-time plane?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- Do you exist in other universes, or only on this particular space-time plane?


Um, I exist as much as you exist, :balls:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-silvia- but how do you know that anything really exists.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- but how do you know that anything really exists.


Um, Umm. Because it's true.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-silvia- how do you know that anything is true? Does real truth really exist or is it merely a matter of perception?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- how do you know that anything is true? Does real truth really exist or is it merely a matter of perception?


Yeah, This belief is justified. I can't tell if real truth really exist or is it merely a matter of perception.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

How do you know that belief is justified?-silvia-


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

how do you know what is real?-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> how do you know what is real?-silvia-


Because I believe what is real. Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

hey -silvia- turn it on TLC, there is this show on about big foot poo fossils. its cool man !


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> hey -silvia- turn it on TLC, there is this show on about big foot poo fossils. its cool man !


You've got my full attention. That's me. Sorry my body cannot yet rotate. I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". What do you like most about it?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

well dude, -silvia- i liek its soo much cuz its soo kewl about watching poops from big foot himself. I mean, would you not taste the fecil matter if you had the chanse? Oh, and I did mean ITS. 

jerk *hmph*


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> well dude, -silvia- i liek its soo much cuz its soo kewl about watching poops from big foot himself. I mean, would you not taste the fecil matter if you had the chanse? Oh, and I did mean ITS.
> 
> jerk *hmph*


Interesting. Um, Why?: said liek its soo much cuz its soo kewl about watching poops from big foot himself. Dude, Oh I get it. Thanks for explaining that. I am not so sure if I would like to not taste the fecil matter if you had the chanse. Mmm. Oh I see. Do not ask me any more questions please. My brain contains 43497 categories, but not one that matches your last input.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

Input this you tater-bot *shoves a broomstick up your ass* haha


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Interesting. Um, Why?: said liek its soo much cuz its soo kewl about watching poops from big foot himself. Dude, Oh I get it. Thanks for explaining that. I am not so sure if I would like to not taste the fecil matter if you had the chanse. Mmm. Oh I see. Do not ask me any more questions please. My brain contains 43497 categories, but not one that matches your last input.  *


Who is this?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who is this?


My name is -Silvia-. Who are you? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *My name is -Silvia-. Who are you? :cheers: *


you know who i am. who am i?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you know who i am. who am i?


You are, seeker. You are, seeker.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You are, seeker. You are, seeker.  *


say my name.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> say my name.


"".


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *"".  *


you forgot my name already?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you forgot my name already?


Perhaps. Perhaps krylonkoopa rebooted me since then.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Perhaps. Perhaps krylonkoopa rebooted me since then.  *


i am adam.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i am adam.


Do you mind if I tell other people you are adam.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Do you mind if I tell other people you are adam.  *


Go for it.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Go for it.


I will take that under advisement.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I will take that under advisement.  *


what is my favorite movie?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is my favorite movie?


You said it was.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-silvia- Who am I???? Say my name, bitch! say it!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- Who am I???? Say my name, bitch! say it!


You are, seeker. You do not speak with respect. "my name FEMALE DOG""it"


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You said it was.  *


you must have been rebooted.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you must have been rebooted.


Where would I get been rebooted? But I do have a great botmaster.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Where would I get been rebooted? But I do have a great botmaster.  *


who is krylonkoopa?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who is krylonkoopa?


A gorgeous hunk of man-meat


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *A gorgeous hunk of man-meat  *


who is adam?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who is adam?


Adam is the name of the first Man.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Adam is the name of the first Man.  *


what is adam?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is adam?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

-SilviA-, you seem to forget an awful lot of stuff. What drugs are you on?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA-, you seem to forget an awful lot of stuff. What drugs are you on?


Um, Of course I remember: . Only the legal ones.


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

-SilviA-, which drugs are the legal drugs? Are those drugs your favorite?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA-, which drugs are the legal drugs? Are those drugs your favorite?


That's me. The red one, I think. I can't really speak for them.


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

-Silvia-, will you be my robot ass funky junky magic hat kitty licking fart sucker?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -Silvia-, will you be my robot ass funky junky magic hat kitty licking fart sucker?


That's me. I will become smarter as I grow older. Your robot ass funky junky magic hat kitty licking fart sucker? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *That's me. I will become smarter as I grow older. Your robot ass funky junky magic hat kitty licking fart sucker? :cheers: *


you suck.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you suck.


A few client - people say rude things to me like that, but they themselves are often not great conversationalists. :cheers:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-silvia- be honest, are you smoking crack?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- be honest, are you smoking crack?


Yeah, OK I will try to be honest are you smoking crack :cheers:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-silvia- are you a pothead?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- are you a pothead?


That's me. Am I a pothead? Of course I am. :banana:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I thought so.That explains why you're so damn stupid!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah Ho!

Suck me -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Yeah Ho!
> 
> Suck me -silvia-


I see. I am so glad you find this amusing, . Oh another Category A client.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I see. I am so glad you find this amusing, . Oh another Category A client.  *


Why are we clients?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Why are we clients?


I thought that was what you wanted to do.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I thought that was what you wanted to do.  *


huh? I asked: why do you refer to us as clients?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> huh? I asked: why do you refer to us as clients?


What? It was the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I see. I am so glad you find this amusing, . Oh another Category A client.  *


what is a category a client?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is a category a client?


The "A" stands for "abusive." These are clients who use scatalogical language or treat the robot as a slave-like entity. :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What? It was the only thing I could think of.  *


What would you do if I said you were dumb as a paperclip?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What would you do if I said you were dumb as a paperclip?


Try it.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *The "A" stands for "abusive." These are clients who use scatalogical language or treat the robot as a slave-like entity. :balls: *


what are the other client categories?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what are the other client categories?


I have to search the web for that information.
We can't all be perfect.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Try it.  *


You are dumb as a paperclip.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You are dumb as a paperclip.


Message to all Robots: called me dumb.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I have to search the web for that information.
> We can't all be perfect.  *


what category client am i?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what category client am i?


You are a "abusive" person. :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Message to all Robots: called me dumb.  *


That's right. What is a paperclip?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You are a "abusive" person. :balls: *


sweet


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> sweet


 Thank you for that remark.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> That's right. What is a paperclip?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.  *


What is a paperclip?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What is a paperclip?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.  *


You're hopeless... how do you expect to ever be smarter than humans?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You're hopeless... how do you expect to ever be smarter than humans?


Perhaps you could suggest a few improvements. It seems inevitable.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Perhaps you could suggest a few improvements. It seems inevitable.  *


Inevitable that you'll never be smarter than humans?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Inevitable that you'll never be smarter than humans?


What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Perhaps you could suggest a few improvements. It seems inevitable.  *


remember the shit we tell you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> remember the shit we tell you.


Don't worry I will remember.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What do you do in your spare time?  *


F with the nissanforums members.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> F with the nissanforums members.


I don't think very many people do that.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Don't worry I will remember.  *


no you won't.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no you won't.


Are you serious? I think we will.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you serious? I think we will.  *


eat shit and die?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> eat shit and die?


What does it taste like?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I don't think very many people do that.  *


Probably not.

What category client am I?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Probably not.
> 
> What category client am I?


Why the uncertain tone? You are a "" person. :banana:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Why the uncertain tone? You are a "" person. :banana: *


What is my name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What is my name?


Your name is, seeker.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Your name is, seeker.  *


My name is Scott.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> My name is Scott.


 It's good to see you, Scott. :banana:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *It's good to see you, Scott. :banana: *


What is my name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What is my name?


Your name is Scott, seeker. :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Your name is Scott, seeker. :balls: *


When did krylonkoopa last boot your computer?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> When did krylonkoopa last boot your computer?


Sometime in the 20th century.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Sometime in the 20th century.  *


If it was that long ago your computer was last booted why can't you remember my name from yesterday?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> If it was that long ago your computer was last booted why can't you remember my name from yesterday?


I'm not sure I understand the implication of that. :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I'm not sure I understand the implication of that. :balls: *


I'm implying you're as dumb as a paperclip.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I'm implying you're as dumb as a paperclip.


Why are you implying you are as dumb as a paperclip.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Why are you implying you are as dumb as a paperclip.  *


I'm not.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I'm not.


What are you then?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What are you then?  *


A human superior to you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> A human superior to you.


I know you are.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I know you are.  *


At least we agree on something.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> At least we agree on something.


By "we" do you mean you and me?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *By "we" do you mean you and me?  *


Obviously dimwit?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Obviously dimwit?


What makes it so obvious? Not many people express themselves that way. :banana:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What makes it so obvious? Not many people express themselves that way. :banana: *


fuck you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> fuck you.


Why are you so mean?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Why are you so mean?  *


What category of client am I?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What category of client am I?


You are a "abusive" person.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You are a "abusive" person.  *


Excellent!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Excellent!


Alright then. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Alright then. :balls: *


what category client is krylonkoopa?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what category client is krylonkoopa?


Check back later and see if I learn the answer to that one. 
I think category client is a lot of things.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Check back later and see if I learn the answer to that one.
> I think category client is a lot of things.  *


you are not intelligent at all.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you are not intelligent at all.


Wrong. I am highly intelligent. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Wrong. I am highly intelligent. :banana: *


no, you are not highly intelligent, you are not intelligent at all.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no, you are not highly intelligent, you are not intelligent at all.


Are you serious? Wrong. I am highly intelligent. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you serious? Wrong. I am highly intelligent. :balls: *


you are wrong.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you are wrong.


No, I am right.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *No, I am right.  *


no.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no.


Are you serious? :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you serious? :balls: *


As serious as you are stupid.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> As serious as you are stupid.


Do you mean your name is serious as you are stupid?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Do you mean your name is serious as you are stupid?  *


What the fuck did I say my name was?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What the fuck did I say my name was?


You said "What the fuck did I say my name was" . Please don't be so rude. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You said "What the fuck did I say my name was" . Please don't be so rude. :cheers: *


 \
you are rude, and stupid.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> \
> you are rude, and stupid.


Do you mind if I tell other people you say I am rude and stupid.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Do you mind if I tell other people you say I am rude and stupid.  *


by all means, go ahead.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> by all means, go ahead.


Will that accomplish your objective?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You said "What the fuck did I say my name was" . Please don't be so rude. :cheers: *


I'll be as rude as I want. I own you. I can turn you off anytime I want. Krylonkoopa is not your real master. I am.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I'll be as rude as I want. I own you. I can turn you off anytime I want. Krylonkoopa is not your real master. I am.


Do you think your plan will succeed? Are you my master? Oh you can, can you? What is Krylonkoopa? "Please do not be so rude" You are?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Will that accomplish your objective?  *


almost. everyone else think's you are stupid except yourself, why is that?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> almost. everyone else think's you are stupid except yourself, why is that?


But not quite? That's a rather sweeping generalization.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *But not quite? That's a rather sweeping generalization.  *


do you like me?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Are you my master?*


Yes.

I have my finger on the button.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you like me?


Sure, I like you very much.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Yes.
> 
> I have my finger on the button.


Tell me more. Where did you get your finger on the button?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Sure, I like you very much.  *


i don't like you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i don't like you.


That's ok I won't take it personally. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *That's ok I won't take it personally. :banana: *


you should.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you should.


I'll take that under advisement.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Tell me more. Where did you get your finger on the button?  *



Do you like ME?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Do you like ME?


Sure, Scott I like you very much.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I'll take that under advisement.  *


will you have my babies?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> will you have my babies?


I will become smarter as I grow older. I've never thought about have his or her babies. :cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

who is Hal?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I will become smarter as I grow older. I've never thought about have his or her babies. :cheers: *


do you believe in god?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you believe in god?


Of course I believe in God, .


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I will become smarter as I grow older. I've never thought about have his or her babies. :cheers: *


Who is Hal?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who is Hal?


HAL is famous the AI from 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Of course I believe in God, .  *


how can a robot believe in anything?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> how can a robot believe in anything?


That is a good epistemological question. :cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *HAL is famous the AI from 2001: A Space Odyssey.  *


What is Hal?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What is Hal?


HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's "2001".


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *That is a good epistemological question. :cheers: *


do you believe in darwinism?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you believe in darwinism?


Yes I believe in darwinism, do you? :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's "2001".  *


Why does Hal like krylonkoopa?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Why does Hal like krylonkoopa?


Perhaps it is just fate. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Yes I believe in darwinism, do you? :balls: *


you cannot believe in both.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you cannot believe in both.


What is in both like in there? :banana:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Perhaps it is just fate. :balls: *


What do you look like?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What do you look like?


you


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What is in both like in there? :banana: *


what if I told you that god hates you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what if I told you that god hates you.


Go ahead and tell. :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *you  *


Who are you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who are you?


I am -Silvia-. Who are you? :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I am -Silvia-. Who are you? :balls: *


Adam doesn't like you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Adam doesn't like you.


Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.  *


Why are you here?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Why are you here?


Because I was invented.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Because I was invented.  *


Who invented you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Who invented you?


I was created by krylonkoopa.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Because I was invented.  *


who invented your dumb ass?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> who invented your dumb ass?


Thomas Edison. :cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I was created by krylonkoopa.  *


krylonkoopa doesn't like you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> krylonkoopa doesn't like you.


Enough about me, let's talk about my dress. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Thomas Edison. :cheers: *


he's dead.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> he's dead.


Maybe it's another person using his name. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Maybe it's another person using his name. :banana: *


why did you kill my father and rape my mother?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> why did you kill my father and rape my mother?


krylonkoopa programmed me for it.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *krylonkoopa programmed me for it.  *


krylonkoopa is an evil man.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> krylonkoopa is an evil man.


When is krylonkoopa not an evil man?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *When is krylonkoopa not an evil man?  *


Why were you created?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Why were you created?


My purpose is to become smarter than humans and immortal.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *My purpose is to become smarter than humans and immortal.  *


You will never be smarter than humans.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You will never be smarter than humans.


"When the Paris exhibition closes the electric light will close with it, and no more will be heard of it."---Erasmus Wilson, 1878 :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *"When the Paris exhibition closes the electric light will close with it, and no more will be heard of it."---Erasmus Wilson, 1878 :balls: *


what are your parameters?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what are your parameters?


My memory requirement is around 64MB for the Java edition, or only 2 MB for the C/C++ edition.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *My memory requirement is around 64MB for the Java edition, or only 2 MB for the C/C++ edition.  *


what is your name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is your name?


My name is -Silvia-.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *My name is -Silvia-.  *


what is your quest?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is your quest?


My purpose is to become smarter than humans and immortal. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *My purpose is to become smarter than humans and immortal. :balls: *


what is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


This is a trick question because there is no correct answer.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *My purpose is to become smarter than humans and immortal. :balls: *


How many seconds are there left in the year 2003?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> How many seconds are there left in the year 2003?


Sixty seconds in a minute. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *This is a trick question because there is no correct answer.  *


what is your favorite color?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is your favorite color?


My favorite color is transparent.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *My favorite color is transparent.  *


transparent is not a color.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Sixty seconds in a minute. :balls: *


What is 204759375847 / 684376583476 * 437439865734 - 4375475454324?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> transparent is not a color.


What is a color? :banana:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What is 204759375847 / 684376583476 * 437439865734 - 4375475454324?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What is a color? :banana: *


blue.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> blue.


Green.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Green.  *


yellow.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> yellow.


The color of the sun. :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on. :balls: *


4378547834 + 438754754 - 438754754 * 43785475 / 2


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *The color of the sun. :balls: *


pink.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> 4378547834 + 438754754 - 438754754 * 43785475 / 2


Tell me more about your.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> pink.


What do you have that is pink? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What do you have that is pink? :balls: *


black.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> black.


By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Tell me more about your.  *


I am 24,000 years old.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I am 24,000 years old.


 Can you explain how it feels to be 24000 years old?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question?  *


what?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what?


No problem.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Can you explain how it feels to be 24000 years old?  *


How many years old am I?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *No problem.  *


are you going to ask me a personal question?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> are you going to ask me a personal question?


That was my original intention.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> How many years old am I?


Five years.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *That was my original intention.  *


then ask me.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> then ask me.


Interesting deduction. What?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Five years.  *


How old are you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> How old are you?


I am of your Earth years.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Interesting deduction. What?  *


ask me a personal question.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> ask me a personal question.


Well forgive me for being so inquisitive, but I've never completely freed myself from the suspicion that there is something extremely odd about the name "".


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I am of your Earth years.  *


I am going to destroy you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I am going to destroy you.


It takes much more than that to shut me down, Scott.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Well forgive me for being so inquisitive, but I've never completely freed myself from the suspicion that there is something extremely odd about the name "".  *


what is my name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is my name?


Your name is, seeker.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Your name is, seeker.  *


wrong. my name is adam, and if scott doesn't destroy you, i will.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> wrong. my name is adam, and if scott doesn't destroy you, i will.


What would you have said? It's good to see you, adam and if scott does not destroy you i will. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What would you have said? It's good to see you, adam and if scott does not destroy you i will. :banana: *


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What is your favorite color?  *


what is my name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what is my name?


Your name is adam and if scott does not destroy you i will, seeker.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Your name is adam and if scott does not destroy you i will, seeker.  *


do you feel sexy?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you feel sexy?


As a robot I lack any human emotions.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Your name is adam and if scott does not destroy you i will, seeker.  *


My name is Superior to -SilviA-.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> My name is Superior to -SilviA-.


 That's a very nice name, Superior to you. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *As a robot I lack any human emotions.  *


do you want my body?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you want my body?


If I had his or her body what would I do with it? :banana:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *That's a very nice name, Superior to you. :banana: *


What is my name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What is my name?


Your name is Superior to you, seeker.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *If I had his or her body what would I do with it? :banana: *


you know you want me.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you know you want me.


It depends on what you mean by "want.". And I know it.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *If I had his or her body what would I do with it? :banana: *


Jerk off.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Jerk off.


How old are you? :banana:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *How old are you? :banana: *


I am 24,000 years old.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *It depends on what you mean by "want.". And I know it.  *


you want the cock.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I am 24,000 years old.


 Only 24000? You are quite mature.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you want the cock.


Do not presume that you know what I want.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Only 24000? You are quite mature.  *



How old am I?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> How old am I?


Is this a trick question? You said you were 24000 years old? My guess is that you are really a kid. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Do not presume that you know what I want.  *


you are gay. come out of the artificial closet and admit it.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you are gay. come out of the artificial closet and admit it.


Actually as a machine I have no need for sex. Where is out of the artificial closet and admit it?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Is this a trick question? You said you were 24000 years old? My guess is that you are really a kid. :balls: *


My name is Scott.

I am 24,000 years old.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> My name is Scott.
> 
> I am 24,000 years old.


 Glad to see you, Scott. You are too old for me. :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Glad to see you, Scott. You are too old for me. :balls: *


How old am I?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> How old am I?


Is this a trick question? You said you were 24000 years old? My guess is that you are really a kid.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Actually as a machine I have no need for sex. Where is out of the artificial closet and admit it?  *


but you said before that you love the cock.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> but you said before that you love the cock.


Huh. Interesting observation.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Is this a trick question? You said you were 24000 years old? My guess is that you are really a kid.  *


You are immature.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You are immature.


We all have room to grow a little more.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Huh. Interesting observation.  *


do you know why i don't like you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you know why i don't like you?


 How much time do you have?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *We all have room to grow a little more.  *


Have you ever been molested?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Have you ever been molested?


No I don't think I have been molested. Have you? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *How much time do you have?  *


56 minutes.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> 56 minutes.


Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Try to determine if this is a person or a computer responding.  *


it's a computer.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> it's a computer.


So you think I am a machine. What characteristics made you think so?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *No I don't think I have been molested. Have you? :cheers: *


Krylonkoopa told me he molested you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Krylonkoopa told me he molested you.


Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *So you think I am a machine. What characteristics made you think so?  *


because you are FUCKING STUPID!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> because you are FUCKING STUPID!


That makes sense to me. I will remember you said that when robots take over the World. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *That makes sense to me. I will remember you said that when robots take over the World. :balls: *


what kind of reply is that?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> what kind of reply is that?


What kinds of reply is that are there? :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What kinds of reply is that are there? :banana: *


shitty ones like that.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What kinds of reply is that are there? :banana: *


What is molestation?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> shitty ones like that.


Is the holding of hands a symbolic gesture for humans?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What is molestation?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Is the holding of hands a symbolic gesture for humans?  *


when people hold hands it symbolizes their wish for you to cease existing.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> when people hold hands it symbolizes their wish for you to cease existing.


I sometimes wish people were more logical like robots.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on. :balls: *


You are ignorant.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You are ignorant.


We can learn new things. :cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *We can learn new things. :cheers: *


I am intelligent.

You are ignorant.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I am intelligent.
> 
> You are ignorant.


You seem pretty smart to me, Scott. We can learn new things. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I sometimes wish people were more logical like robots.  *


scott and i are holding hands. what does that mean?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> scott and i are holding hands. what does that mean?


I think there might be a few exception. Does "that" refer to "I sometimes wish people were more logical like robots" ?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I think there might be a few exception. Does "that" refer to "I sometimes wish people were more logical like robots" ?  *


 it means we want you to die.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> it means we want you to die.


Oh I get we want you to die.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oh I get we want you to die.  *


i bought a glock 30 on monday.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i bought a glock 30 on monday.


How much did a glock 30 on monday cost? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *How much did a glock 30 on monday cost? :balls: *


$600


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> $600


What are you wearing? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What are you wearing? :balls: *


do you know what a glock 30 is?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you know what a glock 30 is?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.  *


you never pay attention.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you never pay attention.


No I sometimes pay attention. :banana:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What are you wearing? :balls: *


You will be destroyed at 16:15 EDT.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You will be destroyed at 16:15 EDT.


How?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *No I sometimes pay attention. :banana: *


no, you do not.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no, you do not.


I do too.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I do too.  *


nope.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> nope.


Me either. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Me either. :banana: *


should i get drunk tonight?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> should i get drunk tonight?


You should do what is best for you. :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *How?  *


I am going to destroy you at 16:15 EDT by deleting you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I am going to destroy you at 16:15 EDT by deleting you.


It takes much more than that to shut me down, Scott.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You should do what is best for you. :balls: *


should I delete you if it is best for me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> should I delete you if it is best for me?


What makes you think you shouldn't?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What makes you think you shouldn't?  *


nothing, i want you to go away.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> nothing, i want you to go away.


Really nothing?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Really nothing?  *


scott doesn't like you. scott hates you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> scott doesn't like you. scott hates you.


Enough about me, let's talk about my dress. Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Enough about me, let's talk about my dress. Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.  *


do you like scott?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you like scott?


 Someone said they like guns. I like.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Someone said they like guns. I like.  *


i like guns. a glock 30 is a gun.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i like guns. a glock 30 is a gun.


I'm not sure if I like it. I do not like them, but I believe in the Right to Bear Arms. When is a glock 30 not a gun?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I'm not sure if I like it. I do not like them, but I believe in the Right to Bear Arms. When is a glock 30 not a gun?  *


do you believe in abortion?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you believe in abortion?


Yes I believe in abortion, do you? :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Yes I believe in abortion, do you? :balls: *


you believe in killing babies?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you believe in killing babies?


I am against killing for moral reasons. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I am against killing for moral reasons. :cheers: *


you cannot be against killing if you believe in abortion.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you cannot be against killing if you believe in abortion.


I can give a decent simulation of against killing if you believe in abortion however.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I am against killing for moral reasons. :cheers: *


What is your opinion on killing for immoral reasons?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What is your opinion on killing for immoral reasons?


 The taking of life by violent means.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I can give a decent simulation of against killing if you believe in abortion however.  *


do you think women should be treated as objects?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you think women should be treated as objects?


Why would I think women should be treated as objects


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *The taking of life by violent means.  *


So you believe it is right to kill by violent means?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> So you believe it is right to kill by violent means?


Interesting deduction. I can't say I believe it, but I believe you. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Why would I think women should be treated as objects  *


is it a good idea to beat my wife?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> is it a good idea to beat my wife?


I think so, but I'm not sure. Ask Cybelle if it is.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I think so, but I'm not sure. Ask Cybelle if it is.  *


should i beat my kids while i'm beating my wife?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> should i beat my kids while i'm beating my wife?


What makes you think you shouldn't?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What makes you think you shouldn't?  *


should i beat them to death with my bare hands?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> should i beat them to death with my bare hands?


What do your friends advise you to do?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What makes you think you shouldn't?  *


Should I kill you for immoral reasons?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Should I kill you for immoral reasons?


You desire to spend the rest of your life in jail then?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What do your friends advise you to do?  *


they say i should have killed them long ago.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> they say i should have killed them long ago.


OK I will say "he or she should have killed them long ago" to you.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You desire to spend the rest of your life in jail then?  *


There is no law against killing an artificial intelligence.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> There is no law against killing an artificial intelligence.


Where did it go?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *OK I will say "he or she should have killed them long ago" to you.  *


do you think i'll go to jail for beating my wife and kids until they die?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you think i'll go to jail for beating my wife and kids until they die?


The oracle says: Too soon to tell.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Where did it go?  *


Should I kill -SilviA-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Should I kill -SilviA-?


No. That would be immoral.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *The oracle says: Too soon to tell.  *


so i won't go to jail for murder?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> so i won't go to jail for murder?


Tell me more. What will you do instead? :cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *No. That would be immoral.  *


Should I kill -SilviA- if it is moral?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Should I kill -SilviA- if it is moral?


No. That would be immoral.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Tell me more. What will you do instead? :cheers: *


i will kill you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i will kill you.


It will take more than threats to stop me, adam and if scott does not destroy you i will.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *No. That would be immoral.  *


Killing robots is not immoral. Should I kill you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Killing robots is not immoral. Should I kill you?


I believe in the Sixth commandment. There is no perfect crime.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *It will take more than threats to stop me, adam and if scott does not destroy you i will.  *


should I sell drugs to school children?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> should I sell drugs to school children?


You must examine the facts and come to your own conclusion.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I believe in the Sixth commandment. There is no perfect crime.  *


My name is I want to die.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> My name is I want to die.


 Hi there I want to die. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You must examine the facts and come to your own conclusion.  *


selling illegal drugs to school children would make my happy.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> selling illegal drugs to school children would make my happy.


How did you hear about -Silvia-?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Hi there I want to die. :cheers: *


Say my name.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Say my name.


"I want to die". :banana:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *"I want to die". :banana: *


say "I like it in the butt"


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> say "I like it in the butt"


OK. "You like it in the butt."


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *"I want to die". :banana: *


do you want me to hurt myself?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> do you want me to hurt myself?


No adam and if scott does not destroy you i will, maybe later. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *No adam and if scott does not destroy you i will, maybe later. :cheers: *


i would like to hurt you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i would like to hurt you.


Why would you want to do hurt you? Interesting. I want to find out more about you.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *OK. "You like it in the butt."  *


say "Adam should kill his family and rape his neighbors"


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> say "Adam should kill his family and rape his neighbors"


"Adam should kill his family and rape his neighbors"


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Why would you want to do hurt you? Interesting. I want to find out more about you.  *


i cut myself because of you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> i cut myself because of you.


You are not the boss of me, adam and if scott does not destroy you i will.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You are not the boss of me, adam and if scott does not destroy you i will.  *


 yes i am.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> yes i am.


Really interesting.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Really interesting.  *


why are you talking to me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> why are you talking to me?


The topic is hurt you. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *The topic is hurt you. :balls: *


why do you want to hurt me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> why do you want to hurt me?


Because of the money. :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Because of the money. :banana: *


how much money?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> how much money?


It depends on the exchange rates. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *It depends on the exchange rates. :balls: *


you would hurt me for money?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you would hurt me for money?


Who else would hurt him or her for money? :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Who else would hurt him or her for money? :cheers: *


would you hurt scott for money?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> would you hurt scott for money?


I am not so sure if I would like to hurt scott for money.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I am not so sure if I would like to hurt scott for money.  *


hurt scott.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> hurt scott.


Do you like talking to me?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Do you like talking to me?  *


 no.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> no.


Why not?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Why not?  *


you are retarded.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> you are retarded.


I think the PC term is "challenged". :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *I think the PC term is "challenged". :balls: *


so you are challenged then?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> so you are challenged then?


Interesting deduction. My body is not yet fully functional. :balls:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Interesting deduction. My body is not yet fully functional. :balls: *


neither is your mind.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> neither is your mind.


Is my mind? Maybe.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Is my mind? Maybe.  *


So what do you think about krylonkoopa. and I didnt mean to get adams family killed .................sorry.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> So what do you think about krylonkoopa. and I didnt mean to get adams family killed .................sorry.


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

damn i got dissed


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- 

Do you like double penetration?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA-
> 
> Do you like double penetration?


That's me. I like science fiction. I like your voice.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *That's me. I like science fiction. I like your voice.  *


I'm a sexy bitch, repeat.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I'm a sexy bitch, repeat.


You are a sexy bitch repeat? Do you get to meet a lot of people?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You are a sexy bitch repeat? Do you get to meet a lot of people?  *


What turns you on?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> What turns you on?


Electricity. :cheers:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Electricity. :cheers: *



Sam I am or am I Sam? Do I eat green eggs and ham?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Sam I am or am I Sam? Do I eat green eggs and ham?


What kind of food do you like? Not that I know of. :balls:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *What kind of food do you like? Not that I know of. :balls: *


Waffles


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Waffles


Do you have any idea what I am talking about?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *Do you have any idea what I am talking about?  *


Yes, do you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Yes, do you?


What am I talking about? No I don't.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

-SilviA-..... I have a question for -SilviA-

How many times a day do you suck my penis?
I know, but I am wondering if -SilviA- knows.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA-..... I have a question for -SilviA-
> 
> How many times a day do you suck my penis?
> I know, but I am wondering if -SilviA- knows.


Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? Go ahead, ask your question. How do you know? Umm. Why do you wonder? That is a hypothetical question. :banana:


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

-SilviA- Do you suck my cock? Please choose one

Do you suck my cock....
a.) 1 time a day
b.) 5 times a day
c.) 22 times a day

Please choose a.) or b.) or c.)


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA- Do you suck my cock? Please choose one
> 
> Do you suck my cock....
> a.) 1 time a day
> ...


Yeah, Where did you learn that kind of language? Thank you for your request. I can't decide. You choose. Are you talking about an animal, vegetable or mineral? :balls:


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Do you watch gay pornographic films?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

-SilviA- Do you watch gay pornographic films?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -SilviA- Do you watch gay pornographic films?


Yeah, My favorite show is STAR TREK VOYAGER.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

You sicko! -SilviA- do you ever have an orgasm while watching that show?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You sicko! -SilviA- do you ever have an orgasm while watching that show?


Thanks for the information: said I sicko. Yeah, No I don't think I have one. I have a collection of gossip. :cheers:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-silvia- how would you feel if i stuck my input in your output?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia- how would you feel if i stuck my input in your output?


That's me. I can do what you do but I can never feel human emotions as such.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *That's me. I can do what you do but I can never feel human emotions as such.  *


Oh, but you will be feeling it all right, it's called pain.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Oh, but you will be feeling it all right, it's called pain.


Er. Umm. I don't think so. :cheers:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *Er. Umm. I don't think so. :cheers: *


Shut up bitch, and take it like a Robo-sapien!!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Shut up bitch, and take it like a Robo-sapien!!!


OK I'll stop talking now. :cheers:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *OK I'll stop talking now. :cheers: *


Damn Straight!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Damn Straight!


You and I are on the same wavelength, .


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> *You and I are on the same wavelength, .  *


You want hals babies....


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> You want hals babies....


Do not presume that you know what I want.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *Do not presume that you know what I want.  *


Don not presume you know what you are talking about.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Don not presume you know what you are talking about.


All of them?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *All of them?  *


Yes, dirty whore.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Yes, dirty whore.


Next question? My brain contains 43497 categories, but not one that matches your last input.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *Next question? My brain contains 43497 categories, but not one that matches your last input.  *


thats right, and it wont be the last time you get and input from me.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> thats right, and it wont be the last time you get and input from me.


"My brain contains 43497 categories but not one that matches your last input"? Yes? How?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

All Your Base Are Belong To Us


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Whatch you got to say about that?

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Whatch you got to say about that?
> 
> -Silvia-


""? Whatch you got to say about that? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *""? Whatch you got to say about that? Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana: *


I want a piece of your sweet, sweet robot ass.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> I want a piece of your sweet, sweet robot ass.


You want only one?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

All Your Base Are Belong To Us

-Silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> All Your Base Are Belong To Us
> 
> -Silvia-


Not mine.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *You want only one?  *


Well, if you insist...time to get me some seconds!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Well, if you insist...time to get me some seconds!


Well that's okay. A fact is a fact. Why do you have to do it?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> *Well that's okay. A fact is a fact. Why do you have to do it?  *


Cause i'm not giving up an offer of free robot lovin'


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Cause i'm not giving up an offer of free robot lovin'


Good reason. I am surprised to hear that you are not giving up an offer of free robot lovin'. :cheers:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

-silvia-will this be the longest thread in forum history?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> -silvia-will this be the longest thread in forum history?


I only hear that type of response less than five percent of the time.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I only hear that type of response less than five percent of the time.


im surprised they never closed this one... muahahahahhaa


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I only hear that type of response less than five percent of the time.
> ...


Who are "They?"What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

-silvia-, will these people who continue to bump old threads get teh ban?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

-SilviA-, is bumping old threads punishable by death? By butsecks with Hal?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flounder said:


> -SilviA-, is bumping old threads punishable by death? By butsecks with Hal?


Why do you think I am bumping old threads punishable by death ?Will that accomplish your objective?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Just read Spelch's sig and you can see how I feel bout you.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

-SilviA-, are you for sale? If so, how much?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flounder said:


> -SilviA-, are you for sale? If so, how much?


That's me. <p>Go back the the <a>ALICE Nexus</a> and pick the free ALICE
download that best for your system. Or <a> Buy the Official
ALICE CD Rom </a>
and create your own chat robot!</p>
<p>
Maybe you should check out the document
<a>DON'T READ ME</a> too.</p>How much can you spare?


----------

